# Tap Question



## hewunch (Feb 25, 2012)

Ok, everyone seems to be out of M7.9x.6 taps for the #6 bock triple (section). I would love to get one. I did many different Google searches and I found something and I am wondering if it will work. The tap is a M7.9x.65 . 
SO my question is, in this situation is 5 hundredths of a MM a big deal?


----------



## soligen (Feb 25, 2012)

If you can get both the tap and die, then you can chase the threads with the die if there is a problem

I've used the 5/16 x 40, and it works if I chase the threads with the die.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Feb 25, 2012)

Hans, PM sent


----------



## hewunch (Feb 25, 2012)

Thanks Roy, got it. Dennis, if I couldn't get the die you would pass then? I may look at a set of the 5/16 x 40s


----------



## mredburn (Feb 25, 2012)

One of the considerations on using a nonstandard tapand die set is what happens if the feed has to be replaced anytime in the future? If its in your possesion, no problem, what if you sold the pen?  This may be a non issue to you but its worth considering.


----------



## soligen (Feb 25, 2012)

hewunch said:


> Thanks Roy, got it. Dennis, if I couldn't get the die you would pass then? I may look at a set of the 5/16 x 40s


 
I would want the die too.  All I can say for sure is that the 5/16 x 40 required chasing the threads.

Comapring TPI:

.65 is 39.07 TPI
SAE 40 is 40 TPI
.6 is 42.33 TPI

I like having both tap & die - just my preference.  I've seen the proper tap at both Classic Nib and I think IPD, so if they are out, they will probably be re-stocked fairly soon.


----------



## soligen (Feb 25, 2012)

mredburn said:


> One of the considerations on using a nonstandard tapand die set is what happens if the feed has to be replaced anytime in the future? If its in your possesion, no problem, what if you sold the pen? This may be a non issue to you but its worth considering.


 
Absolutely!! If i were selling, I would get the right tap, but I have never sold a kitless pen, so I choose to save some $ on tooling


----------



## hewunch (Feb 25, 2012)

Good point Mike. and I hear ya Dennis!


----------



## jjudge (Feb 25, 2012)

tap, die, sizes spreadsheet ... and links to suppliers

http://www.penturners.org/forum/f56/tap-die-threading-sizes-etc-91861/


----------



## watch_art (Feb 26, 2012)

mredburn said:


> One of the considerations on using a nonstandard tapand die set is what happens if the feed has to be replaced anytime in the future? If its in your possesion, no problem, what if you sold the pen?  This may be a non issue to you but its worth considering.




Why would the feed need to be replaced?  Is the user hacking it to the point of dripping?  I don't understand.  I've never had one fail with regular use and don't see why one would.


----------



## mredburn (Feb 26, 2012)

If it was dropped, or sat on or for any reason it was broken. I dont doubt that you havent had a problem, but there are some rather "less than brillant" customers running around.


----------



## IPD_Mr (Feb 26, 2012)

mredburn said:


> but there are some rather "less than brillant" customers running around.


 

Boy ain't that the truth.  You can get some really OMG moments reading the blogs of some of the pen repair people.  

You can fix the pen but you sure can't fix stupid.


----------



## watch_art (Feb 26, 2012)

Oh yeah - of course.  *face slap*  :tongue:


----------

